# Need Help ,yupp



## Silverbullet (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi I have a chance to get a small horizontal mill in south Jersey. Now why I need the help as some know I'm disabled in a wheelchair in Marlton NJ. This mill has been lowered in price to where I can afford to buy it. But I'm not able to pay for the mill and the rates they want to move it. Now I'm sure the mill weighs in the five to seven hundred pound range. I have lots of other tools I can trade for moving it . I'm not sure it's location yet. But if I can get help ill find out . I'm usually to proud to beg but I'm doing just that. If anybody's able or willing , email me ,,, Trapshot_100@yahoo.com ,,,, 
Thanks Gary aka Silverbullet.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 23, 2016)

I wish i were closer to you Gary, i'd do it in a minute.
hopefully someone closer can help out
i wish the best of luck


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 23, 2016)

Minnesota is also a bet far.

Daryl
MN


----------



## chips&more (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm a hopin for yah


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 23, 2016)

Good luck. I had one a few months ago offered for free. But it was in Florida and I didn't have the money for shipping. Tried to find a few people to relay up here to CT or at least to NY. But no luck for me.
I am sure someone local will be able to help you though. I know I would if I was closer.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 23, 2016)

At least I'm trying, the mill is about the size of a #5 Burke , base about thirty inch square and five ft high. With tooling $200.00 . He has an air press with a spare seal , looks powerful , punch press I'm.guessing. . Time will tell. My van could be used , but not sure the chair lift will lift it. I think it will alone no passengers with it when raising , my chair and me are 700 lbs.


----------



## brino (Dec 24, 2016)

Gary,

If we were closer together, like if it were a 2 hour journey, I'd be in (with my truck and engine hoist).
However, google says it's 7.5- 8 hours. yikes!

All I can offer is my hopes you find some local help.
Good Luck!

-brino


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 24, 2016)

Hopefully someone closer to you location will help. I would in a heartbeat, but Az is a no-go. 
Best of luck amigo and I hopeful it will work out for you.


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm not too far from you, If there was another pair of hands available, I will volunteer a day to help you out.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 24, 2016)

brino said:


> Gary,
> 
> If we were closer together, like if it were a 2 hour journey, I'd be in (with my truck and engine hoist).
> However, google says it's 7.5- 8 hours. yikes!
> ...


Thanks for the offer I too was hoping for closer help. But it's ok I've learned to let things go. Had lots of experience over the years. Lost everything when I came out of the hospital , bills YA know. They love collection agencies. So nothing new to me , the mill is only $200.00 so I could afford it.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 24, 2016)

Eddyde said:


> I'm not too far from you, If there was another pair of hands available, I will volunteer a day to help you out.


Thanks , lots of good deals near you too. Was a nice Hardinage lathe up there for decent price. I'm not gonna fret about it just trying to save a little mill from scrappers. It's only drawl back it's painted yellow yucky.


----------

